# donating spare frozen embryos



## steveclifton (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm intrigued by the seeming taboo on discussing the donation of frozen spares. Especially as I see the adverts above this board for IVF clinics in many countries, none of which have government controls. It's perfectly legal most places, probably even here in UK. So why no interest here? What happens to all the left-overs?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

I think you can donate spare frozen embryos to another couple if you want to, I would talk to your clinic, 
I was very much under the impression that the choices were donate to another couple, donate to research or let them perish, 

Fertility friends is not a site where you can arrange donating eggs/sperm/embryos/surrogacy etc, but I think many couples have donated embryos to others through their clinic and I've definitely seen it referred to, 

One issue is that you would have to happy for any children born from this to contact you if they wanted at 18- I think that has limited it in this country, also the fact that your children could have full siblings-somewhere,

I think if it feels right for you it is an amazing gift to give, 

Livity


----------



## steveclifton (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for talking to me.

Actually, the idea that after 18 my current children could be told about, and maybe contact, their unknown full siblings is an incentive for me to donate the embryos. I can't think of a greater gift to my children. Suddenly to find a brother or sister must be very exciting. They'll have a lot to talk about!

Of course, they may not want to meet at that age, but that would be OK too. Genetic curiosity doesn't really exert itself until you have children yourself and they start asking about grandparents, etc. By the time they get around to meeting I'll probably be dead anyway.

My clinic is not in UK, it's in my Wife's country, so I can't involve them really.


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi,
I have 8 frozen embryos left and I am donating mine but to do so I have to have counselling to makesure I arent making a rash decision - which I arent I have always known what I wanted to do   
Just thought I would explain what happens in my clinic 
x


----------

